# Is there a tax calculator for self employed people?



## NicolaM (20 Mar 2008)

Hi
is anyone aware of an Irish tax calculator for self employed people?All the calculators linked on A.A.M. or that I've found on Google are P.A.Y.E. based.
I DO have an accountant, but I would like to be able to figure out my liability myself too.
Thanks in advance

Nicola


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Mar 2008)

The ROS Offline software available from ros.ie?


----------



## NicolaM (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks ubiquitous, this looks v promising!
I'll give it a go after work

N


----------

